# Woody Needs a Loving Home



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

My name is Woody and I have been with my owner, Nikki, since she rescued me as an abandoned kitten 15 years ago.

I live in Reading, Berkshire.

Nikki has been given a fantastic opportunity to relocate to Sydney, Australia but unfortunately I can not go with her. She is looking to re-home me in a loving home but more importantly she is looking for an owner who would be happy to send emails on how I am getting on. Nikki is also happy to share the cost of my keep and any vet bills.

I am black and white and have a funny personality. I used to be 1 of 4 cats but sadly they have all passed away but now I am "Top Cat" so whilst I miss the other guys, it's quite nice having Nikki all to myself. I have very soft sleek fur and sometimes the tip of my tail touches the back of my head. I am not a lap cat but I do like cudddles when I feel like them - best is being scratched under the chin:biggrin:

I have my own cat flap so that I can come and go as I please - I hate the vets so have only been twice - once to be "done" and once when I got run over. I have lived a healthy life and not been sickly at all.

If you think you can help me and Nikki please let us know.

Thank for reading this post.

Woody & Nikki


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww Woody sounds like a real sweetie.

Would he get on with other animals in the house?


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

I am sure he would as he was once 1 of 4 cats and more recently my son came back to stay for a week and with him came 3 gerbils. Worried that Woody would try and eat said gerbils, we introduced them to one another and Woody was most unimpressed and just walked away and never bothered with them.

He is a lovely cat and I will post a pic.

I have phoned 14 rescue and re-homing places to no avail and yesterday the response from the local RSPCA was "his days are numbered, sorry I can't help"......

I agree he is old but he doesn't show signs of being old. He patrols the garden like Gengus Khan, races around like a possesed he devil when the leaves blow about and generally just eats and sleeps with a few cuddles thrown in.

Nikki


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

What a terrible thing the RSPCA said to you :mad5: they make me so angry

I hope he finds a lovely home


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Mezzer.

Not having gone through this before I am amazed at how quickly the doors have been shut in my face just because of his age.

Nikki


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I got my cat Snowdon from a rescue centre in 2006, he was due to be pts because of his age and they said he would only live another few months anyway so no point him finding a home, I was furious and demanded they let me have him!! He was 17 years old.
He went on to live very happily with me for 4 1/2 years but was helped to rainbow bridge last october. 

I hate that rescues wont help older cats 

hhmmm I'm interested in getting another cat and Woody would be great here I think. I live in a very quiet village and have a huge back garden.
My brothers live with me though so I'd have to ask them first.

I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Awww he sounds just lovely! Cant believe what the rspca said to you! 

I had a problem with that when an elderly relative died, she had 2 cats we managed to get one a home but the other was 14 and we couldnt for the life of us find her a place. We phoned around everywhere and were told the same as you, when we phoned the rspca they wouldnt take her so I asked what on earth I was going to do. 
Their answer? 'Well if you abandon her then we can take her in but be aware we will have to press charges if you do that!' grrrr


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for considering taking him in. :biggrin: This would be such a weight off my mind to know he was being loved and cared for by someone who regards a pet as a family member.

Your sourroundings sound great - we live in a fairly quiet road but he is very much a back garden cat anyway.

I'll post a pic of him when I get home from work.

Nikki


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

It is very frsutrating as this whole situation is very very stressful and upsetting.

I have a great opportunity but the cost is high - Woody has been part of my family for 15 years and the thought of having him pts because no-one can help me is awful.

Here's hoping for a very happy outcome so that I can relax and look forward to a life in the sun but not at the cost of my puss cats life!

Nikki


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

I cannot imagine how it must feel to give him up after so long but as you say you have a great opportunity to take.
There are some lovely people on here I'm sure you will find him the loving caring home he deserves, if I wasnt about to have kittens I would take him in a snap hun xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there no way you can take him with you?


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Attached is a picture of Woody in his finest lolling about in the garden :biggrin:


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Sadly not, the journey for him would be horrendous, he would hate the quarrantine and it costs way too much. Finding a loving home is a much better solution


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Nikkip said:


> Sadly not, the journey for him would be horrendous, he would hate the quarrantine and it costs way too much. Finding a loving home is a much better solution


I hope you do find a good home. Please do not have him PTS though


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my, that pic might have gone and done it!! I want him sooooooo bad! My little snowdon used to just sprawl out on the garden path and sleep, or he'd be hiding under the rhubarb patch!
Gonna show my brothers when they get home and hopefully they will agree that we need to give him a home. They weren't keen on Snowdon when I first brought him home but after a few days he had them wrapped round his little paw....they're softies my brothers!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear what therspca said to you, but sadly it's reality. Personally I think it's revolting behaviour from them, but on the other hand the likelihood of somebody ever adopting a cat from a shelter or rescue of his age is next to none. 

I really wish I could now, but I'm afraid I can't as I will have a full house after this Friday :/ I sincerely hope the person who has shown interest can give him a loving home - we love happy endings here! 

Ems x


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Gloworm - I am really trying so hard to find a loving home - was going to go to other areas to post posters in vets etc - I will re-home him for sure, I am so sure - pts is a horrible, horrible thought and one that hasn't crossed my mind because I know I will succeed with my efforts. Everday I am phoning someone or on the net looking, that's how I found this forum

Purple - he is a looker isn't he :biggrin:


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Missye - It has certainly opened my eyes that there a many cats who need help and support and I am just mighty glad that since childhood I have loved many:

Cindy (died aged 15 of natural causes)
Marmy (died in very tragic circumstances aged 12)
Spoof (died of kidney failure aged 14)
Boots (moved home on his own accord to a little old lady called Rose - lol)
Ellie (run over aged 9)
Presley (son of Ellie and died of massive blood clot)
Soccy (pts by a vet who would not perform an operation that would have saved him and still a very sore/raw subject with me) 
Woody - Top Cat and still going strong


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have house rabbits, do you think he'd be alright with them?
They are both quite old now too and aren't any trouble. I guess if I do go ahead and have Woody I can keep him seperate from them. Or try and introduce them slowly.


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

He would probably turn his nose up at them - actually, thinking back....when he was younger, I also had a rabbit who used to run free in the back garden and it was Woody & Soccy that taught the rabbit to use the cat flap! The rabbit used to join in the cats feeding time and eat rabbit flavoured cat biscuits lol.

I guess it would be a case of try it and see but I think Woody would ignore them.

Are you fairly local to me?

Nikki


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My mum recently got a cat (it adopted her!!) and she has a house bunny and the cat likes to snuggle up with the rabbit.

I'm in south Cambridgeshire so not sure if that's local or not. I bet we're quite far apart! Is always the way when I want an animal.


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

They may well become good friends but I guess Woody would need some time to settle in and for them to all get used to one another.

If you do decide to give him a home and your intentions of love and care are genuine then the 100 or so miles that seperate you from Woody would not be a problem. For his comfort and happiness and my peace of mind, I would bring him to you.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ohh! he is so handsome, I LOVE white and black cats. I really do hope OP will be able to take him in for you.


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

I can see you do from the pics of your cute collection - I was going to call him Guiness after the drink but decided against it as he was the wrong way round - i.e black on the top and white on the bottom lol......but we called him Woody as we found him at 5 weeks old abandoned in "woods" and it was about the time that we were introduced to Woody of Toy Story fame.

Not bad for an oldie :thumbup1:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My Woody 'look-alike' is Paddy, and his brother on the far left is Murphy....as in Irish stout, so I like the Guiness idea!
I would consider taking Woody, but Paddy is rather stressed about visiting cats right now, and we have a pee-in-the-house problem which would not be helped by a new resident.


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Confused.com......lol

You'll have to name your puss cats from left to right as I thought the one on the far left, which I think is Murphy, was paddy :biggrin:

I love the little one third from left....real cutie

Oh dear on the pee problem.....hope it doesn't smell too bad


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oops, can't tell my left from my right!
Nellie, Paddy, Mitzy, Milo, Peggy and lastly Murphy.
Now I will stop hi-jacking your thread and get on. Looking forward to seeing good news on this thread later today!


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Woody is still looking for a new home - got word today that our moveout date is 2 weeks away....aaarrrggghhhhh......


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Im not sure how far away I am cus my geography is awful! But I can give him a home if you need me too hun, he can have indoor and outdoor access or indoor only, I have 5 cats and 1 12 day old (which is doing extremly well!) and 4 are outdoor/indoor at night and 1 + kitten are indoor only. Have guinea pig tv  and a giant rabbit in the garden which the cats kind of get along with but he has a herding issue - think he thinks hes a sheepdog 

I do drive but I probably wouldn't want to push my poor little old corsa more than about 40 miles away?


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Myanimalmadhouse. For the right home I would drive as far as I could without it being an issue for pusscat in the car.

Woody was one of four and comes and goes as he pleases due to his own personal "door" :biggrin: Not sure if he is in or out at night, bit of both I would guess unless it's winter and then he would be tucked up in the warm.

I spoke to the vet yesterday and she said 15 was not now considered old, 19 was - perhaps they should send a fax to the RSPCA!

Everyone on here has been so very kind and helpful that I am sure any one of you would be suitable to love and care for him - otherwise, why would you be on this forum 

I will wait a few days more for Purple to come back to me but would be looking to re-house him next weekend.

Thank you once again (big grin from Woody)


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

No worries, didn't respond before as think Purple fell in love :001_wub: but thought I'd let you know you have a backup if you need one hun and yeah 15 isn't old these days with better knowledge about nutrition etc its not uncommon for cats to live up to and beyond the age of 20 now.

I know the rspca moan about it but they actually prefer little kittens as they are always the first to get rehomed but older ones tend to be long term residents which is such a shame 

Alot of people see it as like adopting a teenager and as mum of 2 young kids i'd say hell yeah that sounds brilliant! - No mess, no having to teach them right from wrong, they already know how to eat and poop themselves without needing help, no having to safety proof everything then cant get in the cupboard to get some painkillers for when they've kept you awake all night. 

But of course if you've never had kids you just see the cute baby and you dont see all the years of work you have ahead of you!


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Morning,

Hope you all had a great bank holiday, regardless of the hit and miss weather and overcast skies......

I haven't heard from Purple so will have a think today on the options available so if those that have said they would be happy to step in are still happy to step in, I'll be in touch by private message later today to discuss further etc.

If anyone needs any further info or photo's etc, let me know and I will post.

Thank you all very much for your kindness

Nikki & Woody


----------



## Nikkip (May 24, 2011)

Just a note to thank you all for your help with re-homing Woody.

He has packed his little suitcase already in excitement to start the new chapter in his life.

We will be heading off northwards a week Saturday when he starts a bright and happy future with his new owner and he can't wait for the cuddles to begin.

Love to all of you guys and your puss cats xx

Woody & Nikki


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

So glad you have found him a nice new home and good luck to you both in your new adventures.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Well Woody arrived about lunchtime - Nikki made good time on the road 
He went straight under the stairs for a bit but he's now in my room for a bit of peace and quiet to settle in, he's not too sure whats going on but he seems quite interested in a fuss and also wants to explore so feel confident he'll settle quite well 

ps Nikki if you do come back on here, I see what you mean about his tail when he's happy, it really does reach all the way to the top of his head


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I live in Reading and could take him if he gets on ok with other cats and dogs.


Edited to say. Sorry I didn't read all the replies or notice date and that he now has a new home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that he has arrived safe and well, and I look forward to updates on his progress.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MAM I think its lovely what you did, am so glad this had a happy ending! Xxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

He's settling quite well, he's wee'd, pooped, drank and eaten and become quite fond of the smallest hoooman in the house  Of which she's fond of him to as he doesn't attack her feet like the kittens do!

A few little spats but nothing major, he's a lovely boy and we enjoyed some snuggles in bed last night and he's pretty chilled out this morning, had a bit of a wander round the house then went back to bed


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

So glad this has had a happy ending. At the last resort I would have called on my sister, the more the merrier for her (another male no good in our house).


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im so glad you arent just trying to get rid. shows there really are some loving cat lovers in this world


----------

